# Tire comparison



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

My 2500 HD has 295/75 16's, but I have the truck leveled so the front has been raised up a couple inches. That's on the stock rims. I have also seen 305/70 16's on the same truck with the truck leveled. If you do not raise the front up, you can't put tires this big on it. You can either take the truck to a shop and have the kit put on there or you can turn the torsion bars yourself to raise it up using nothing but a ratchet and socket. I also cut a little bit of the plastic wheel well off that hung down on the bottom due to rubbing when making super sharp turns. Just get the truck aligned afterwards if you raise the front. 5 years with this truck and no issues. 

I've been running BFG AT's for 5 years and only on my third set of tires. You can easily get 50k out of them. Great tires.











I've heard about staying away from the 16.5 too.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I stepped up from 265/75-16s to 285/75-16s. There was a noticable change in acceleration from a stop. She won't break 'em loose anymore either.:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have 315/75/17 on my 2500 suburban.

Put a leveling kit on it, new keys, shocks and blocks.

Sucks for towing off the line, tires need replaced soon, I am going back to 265/75/16's on my factory rims.
Big tires are hard on factory power steering and ball joints, oh and brakes.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> I need A/T's at the very least.


 This size is hard to find in my area. If I come across what you need I'll let you know.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Found out today they are asking 300 for all four on the wheels. 

I think I will pass. But that's pretty cheap.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

With rims, that's a great price.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to run A/T tires, but I opted to go with a set more geared for highway use this time.

The ride comfort went up and noise level dropped....I spend alot of time in my truck, driving here, driving there and it was worth it. They worked great in the snow this season too....my A/T were better, but I never got stuck or close to stuck with the highway tires....

I was getting some large jobs that were way down the highway for me and having a quiet comfortable set of tires makes the morning commute better.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I used to run A/T tires, but I opted to go with a set more geared for highway use this time.
> 
> The ride comfort went up and noise level dropped....I spend alot of time in my truck, driving here, driving there and it was worth it. They worked great in the snow this season too....my A/T were better, but I never got stuck or close to stuck with the highway tires....
> 
> I was getting some large jobs that were way down the highway for me and having a quiet comfortable set of tires makes the morning commute better.


 Just got a set of these for my personal truck. They offer good highway ride and better than average off road traction.:thumbsup:


----------



## administr8tor (Jan 18, 2010)

Bridgestone duravis anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to run BFG AT's on all my vehicles. Just recently switched over to Bridgestone Dueler AT's. Like alot of others we had some hellacious snows this year and they performed great. I particularly like them alot better in the rain and on wet streets.


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

If you like the Dueler A/Ts you should check out the Dueler A/T Revos. They have some amazing traction for A/Ts and you get tons of miles out of them too.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

doublejz said:


> If you like the Dueler A/Ts you should check out the Dueler A/T Revos. They have some amazing traction for A/Ts and you get tons of miles out of them too.


 
Those are the one's that I meant.


----------



## doublejz (Apr 16, 2010)

Well in that case :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like people hearing my tires before they hear me.

Drive something with 39" super swampers on it, you can;t even have a conversation cruising down the road and the whole dash would vibrate when you were coming to a stop.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like people hearing my tires before they hear me.
> 
> Drive something with 39" super swampers on it, you can;t even have a conversation cruising down the road and the whole dash would vibrate when you were coming to a stop.


Those are street tires:no: 

Throw some 48" bias boggers on, your teeth will hurt going to the gas station.:laughing: OR some of those 52"s and 54"s tires that hove come out in the last 5 years. I swear AG tires rode better than my boggers.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had an old truck one time with 35" gumbo monster mudders, they would flat spot to beat hell overnight.

That first 10 minutes down the road was very interesting.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey lone, 

if thats a cummins; with a few mods you could get em to break loose again.

Ive got 325 85 r18's and i can break em loose. 

Got a good deal on them, i think next time i buy i am going down to 305's or 285's

a 13" wide tire is a little more than i want.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Hey lone,
> 
> if thats a cummins; with a few mods you could get em to break loose again.
> 
> ...


 Nah, she's a 360 gas guzzler. At 154,000, she's prolly due for some routine maintanance. Did plugs and wires around 80,000.:laughing:

I just put 265s on my '94 1500 4x4. 360 in that one too. 8' bed, no extended cab, 126,000 miles. She'll lay down a patch pretty good.:thumbup:


----------

